# What do you guys like for pens? ...



## cmeisenzahl

A few years ago my wife let me buy myself a Pelikan M800 fountain pen, a bit of a grail pen for me.



I was considering a Pelikan R600 or R800 rollerball to go along with it, but they're just too much money for me to justify.



This Lamy Swift looks kinda cool.

http://www.lamyusa.com/lamy_rollerball_L331_swift.php



I'd consider another German RB pen, maybe a Kaweco or Lamy if not too expensive.



I think I also kind like these, take Fisher Space Pen refills.

http://amzn.to/easvdQ

http://www.countycomm.com/PEN.htm



What do you guys like for RB pens?



Chris


----------



## ewmccraw

cmeisenzahl said:


> A few years ago my wife let me buy myself a Pelikan M800 fountain pen, a bit of a grail pen for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering a Pelikan R600 or R800 rollerball to go along with it, but they're just too much money for me to justify.
> 
> 
> 
> This Lamy Swift looks kinda cool.
> 
> http://www.lamyusa.com/lamy_rollerball_L331_swift.php
> 
> 
> 
> I'd consider another German RB pen, maybe a Kaweco or Lamy if not too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I also kind like these, take Fisher Space Pen refills.
> 
> http://amzn.to/easvdQ
> 
> http://www.countycomm.com/PEN.htm
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys like for RB pens?
> 
> 
> 
> Chris





I like this...


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## stoli67

A few of my Pelikans for you


----------



## Thujone

I really like my fisher spacepen, but recently jumped on this project from kickstarter for a high end pen. Hoping it turns out as good as it looks and sounds.


----------



## JS_280

My favorite by far is the Pilot G2. Wish I could find a nice host (Surefire, Schrade, Benchmade, etc.) that takes unmodified G2 refills.


----------



## parnass

Haven't had much luck with the G2 pens -- the ink smears.

I prefer shorter pens, e.g., the Zebra Pen F-301 Compact and the Zebra Pen Telescopic.


----------



## RonReagan

I use Cross, Parker, and Waterman for the moment. What I usually did was buy the mont blanc refills (forgot which one) and cut down the top so it would fit inside of the G2 giving a far better writing experience.


----------



## tam17

A brushed chrome/red Parker Jotter, running on a stock blue refill. Never failed me or ran out of ink in two years of everyday use.


----------



## BCGarrick

I use a bench made pen as well as the TUL line of pens...


Sent from my iPad


----------



## etherealshade

tam17 said:


> A brushed chrome/red Parker Jotter, running on a stock blue refill. Never failed me or ran out of ink in two years of everyday use.


 
+1 for a Jotter. Handles my daily workshop marking tasks as adeptly as writing out paperwork.


----------



## Walterk

For two decades; the Pentel pencil. The ''Sharp™ Mechanical Drafting Pencil, 0.9mm'' to be precise.
And when ink is needed any Bic.


----------



## BadBulb4U

I have many pens but I have been carrying this Fisher Space Pen every day since 1975. I have other space pens but they never make it out of the house.






I guess you could say I am very fond of it.


----------



## surefire7

Another vote for the Zebra F-301 compact...they seem to be harder to find lately.


----------



## Lucciola

I have used a red Usus Io for a while which was a great pen with unique magnetic opening/closing. Looked good and felt very nice and heavy in the hand. Unfortunately I droped it in the yard at work and before I could retrieve it a 40 ton truck run over it. Bad luck :shrug:.

I also liked the format and mechanism of the space pen shown in the post above which I carried as well for about 2 years. However the refill tended to blot a bit so the writing was not so clean. That's why I didn't replace it when I lost it. :shrug:

So finally I bought myself a Parker Jotter, completely steel and it seems to be the perfect pen for me: Looks good, also in a business environment, great long lasting refill, smooth writing, comfortable in the hand. And for an EDC pen very important: Not too expensive in case I loose it or if it gets run over by a 40 ton truck.


----------



## Monocrom

Many of the good choices have already been mentioned. I keep a Parker Jotter on my desk, and one in the kitchen. I used to use a G2 at my former job for writing reports. The Schrade tactical pen makes a surprising good EDC pen for normal writing chores. The cap fits on the end of the pen with a nice friction fit, and stays in place. It's one of the most comfortable pens I've used for writing, and has been my main EDC pen for over a year now. Still going strong on the same refill despite heavy use. Even owned the original style clicky Space pen. Not sure what happened to it. Back then, Fisher refills weren't nearly as good as they are now. Felt like writing with a piece of chalk. I'd buy it again for a good price. 

I have an engraved Pelican 800 ballpoint. Excellent pen. Very comfortable. But yeah, paying that much for a shell is hard to justify. I'm glad I own it. But if I had to do it all over again, I'd get the fountain pen version. I have a less expensive Pelikan RB. A bit too thin. Pelikan makes the best rollerball refills in the industry. (I used to work as a high-end pen salesman a few years ago.) One trick is to buy a less expensive Waterman RB, and then use Pelikan refills in it. They take the same shape refills. Only minor thing is, Pelikan's are just a tad longer. The tip will protrude out a bit more in the Waterman. But not a great deal more. You can still write with the Waterman and cap it too.


----------



## OCD

This is my EDC pen (and one of my lights). I'm not sure what brand it is as it is a promotional pen that my company has (it has our logo etched on the other side.) It has decent heft to it (I believe it is stainless) and takes Parker refills.

Every now and then I go back to one of my several Parker Jotters, but always end up coming back to this one. I guess I just really like how it matches my SST Maratac AAA!

I've been carrying this one for around 10 yrs now. I have 2 more new ones just like it in the event I loose this one. Except the twist mechanisms are very stiff on the new ones. I guess they will break in if and when I ever use them.


----------



## mvyrmnd

I've started EDC'ing a Parker Urban Stainless Steel. Feels nice and solid. It should hold up to spending weekends in the pocket with my keys (shirt pocket during the week). I'm not fussy about which refills I use. Usually I'm signing a geocache log, or filling out a job sheet for work, so as long as ink comes out of it, it's ok for my needs.

I love the look of this pen, and picked the SS, hoping it'll hold up to some abuse.


----------



## Dirty Bob

Zebra F-701. It's a good-looking, sturdy, all-stainless pen with a knurled grip. I don't see it as a "tactical" pen, though it could be used in a pinch. It goes through airport inspection and federal building entrances without a second glance. As a pen, it's just the right size, shape and weight for me.

I've carried one every day for a couple of years and finally had to change the refill. It looks as good as the day I first clipped it to my pocket. Pen and refills are inexpensive and available at Walmart.

At amazon.com

All my best,
Dirty Bob


----------



## sween1911

EDC pen in my pocket 24/7 is a Zebra F-301 COMPACT, the little one that stores inside the cap. I loved the Fisher space "bullet" pens for awhile until I realized that every single one of them would leak, so when I went to use it, a big linty ball of ink would splotch onto the paper. The Zebras ALWAYS work and a great bang for the buck. They're like 4 or 5 bucks for a 2-pack so it's no big shakes if you lose it.

For a full-size pen, I love the Parker IM Rollerball. I have mine clipped to my shirt right now. Handy, smooth writer and cool lookin'.


----------



## flatline

sween1911 said:


> I loved the Fisher space "bullet" pens for awhile until I realized that every single one of them would leak, so when I went to use it, a big linty ball of ink would splotch onto the paper.


 
In the last 10 years or so that I've used space pen refills, I've only known of two that would occasionally have a blob of ink at the tip when they've been sitting for a while. Is it inevitable that all of them will eventually exhibit this behavior? Is it an indicator that they're running out of ink?

--flatline


----------



## CheepSteal

Zebra F-301! Love it but it's unavailble in Australia I think. Bought four on my last trip 9 months ago, only one has low ink (I've only used one out of the four). Great EDC pen for university.
That, and my Shrade tac pen always stays in my right pocket in public.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

I have managed to avoid the pen issue for a long time now. I used to be obsessed with them when I was teaching high school.

I used to love Rotring pens for their heft, but you really needed to replace the inks because their stock inks weren't the best.

obi


----------



## Monocrom

flatline said:


> In the last 10 years or so that I've used space pen refills, I've only known of two that would occasionally have a blob of ink at the tip when they've been sitting for a while. Is it inevitable that all of them will eventually exhibit this behavior? Is it an indicator that they're running out of ink?
> 
> --flatline



Several years back, Fisher refills used to be about as smooth as writing with a piece of chalk. The company has changed the formula so that the ink flow is much smoother now. Perhaps a bit too much so. The blob issue doesn't exist with their fine-point ballpoint refills. Easiest fix is to use the Fine instead of the Medium.


----------



## flatline

Monocrom said:


> Several years back, Fisher refills used to be about as smooth as writing with a piece of chalk. The company has changed the formula so that the ink flow is much smoother now. Perhaps a bit too much so. The blob issue doesn't exist with their fine-point ballpoint refills. Easiest fix is to use the Fine instead of the Medium.


 
Excellent! I only use Fine point refills, so perhaps I will be spared this behavior.

--flatline


----------



## flatline

To answer the original question:

I purchased several Zebra 401 pens and modified them (cut down the spring and enlarged the hole at the tip) to accommodate space pen refills. I would have preferred to do this to the Zebra 701 (I like the knurling), but there's a little rubber gasket at the tip that I can't play nicely with the space pen. Anyways, I'm am pleased with the result.

I just recently purchased an aluminum Embassy pen from CountyComm and put a fine point black space pen refill in it. Extremely comfortable pen to write with.

--flatline


----------



## Monocrom

flatline said:


> To answer the original question:
> 
> I purchased several Zebra 401 pens and modified them (cut down the spring and enlarged the hole at the tip) to accommodate space pen refills. I would have preferred to do this to the Zebra 701 (I like the knurling), but there's a little rubber gasket at the tip that I can't play nicely with the space pen. Anyways, I'm am pleased with the result.
> 
> I just recently purchased an aluminum Embassy pen from CountyComm and put a fine point black space pen refill in it. Extremely comfortable pen to write with.
> 
> --flatline



I know folks who have cut off a piece of that rubber gasket, and have been able to use Fisher refills in their Zebra F701.

The details can be found at EDCforums.com

Many CPFers have accounts there as well. Very family-friendly.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I carry one of those Tec Innovations Pica Pens on my keychain... I like that I can just pull it off my keychain without having to twist or press buttons... Plus it's tiny and writes well enough... As far a full sized pens, I really liked my Benchmade, but ended up selling it as I couldn't really justify carrying around a pen I paid $80 for when I barely wrote with it. I've since switched to the amazing Botach Scorpion, which at $12.95 shipped has to be the best deal out there in "self-defense" pens...


----------



## CincyDawg

Several years ago I discovered vintage fountain pens and quickly fell down that rabbit hole. My favorite is a Parker 51 vac with a wonderful stub nib that I found and restored.


----------



## flatline

shao.fu.tzer said:


> I carry one of those Tec Innovations Pica Pens on my keychain... I like that I can just pull it off my keychain without having to twist or press buttons... Plus it's tiny and writes well enough... As far a full sized pens, I really liked my Benchmade, but ended up selling it as I couldn't really justify carrying around a pen I paid $80 for when I barely wrote with it. I've since switched to the amazing Botach Scorpion, which at $12.95 shipped has to be the best deal out there in "self-defense" pens...



I also carry the pico pen. Its small size makes it easy to always have it on me, but at the same time, it's so awkward to use that I only use it as a last resort (I almost always have at least one more reasonable pen on me). I've got a red space pen refill in it so it's useful for highlighting even when I've got another pen on me. I figure when I've got another pen, I'll only use it if I need non-black/blue, but when it's my only pen and I'm desperate, I won't care what color it is.

--flatline


----------



## RCM

My EDC pen is usually a pilot precise V5 actually just got a new one because my other one totally ran out! I alternate sometimes and use a pentel energel BL107...


----------



## jasong911

Pentel GraphGear 1000

http://www.cultpens.com/acatalog/Pentel_GraphGear_Ballpoint.html


Fine point baby!


----------



## Darksides

Nothing like a good Ol Mont Blanc "le Grande"..For gentleman with big paws like me its a nice big pen. Pricey but the basic version is reasonable. Can a pen be comfortable?


----------



## chriscoobs

inka-pen on my keychains work great for quick stuff.. aside from that cheap pens work for me.


----------



## flatline

I purchased a maxmadco pen a couple of weeks ago, threw a blue finepoint space pen refill in it and am extremely happy with the result. It's not quite as comfortable for long periods of writing as the embassy pen is, but it's worth it to not have to keep up with the cap.

--flatline


----------



## Imon

I usually carry around a matte black Fischer Space Pen but some days when i'm feeling a bit adventurous I carry about my Lamy 2000 FP.


----------



## välineurheilija

At home i usually use a parker (i dont know the model but its a normal "clicky"ballpoint)and in my wallet i have the fischer spacepen bullet in blue.also i have a pen in the victorinox swisscard and victorinox Finlandia prime on my carkeys if you count them as pens?


----------



## N10

personally i've used only Cross,parker, waterman fountain pens and a Caran d'ache ecridor ball point which i really liked...felt real smooth and good in the hands for some reason


----------



## Monocrom

Pilot G2 Limited Edition in Silver as my main pen. (A nice cap-less roller ball.) Blue ink pen insert in my Victorinox SAK Compact model as my back-up pen. I use a Uniball vision micro rollerball at home, along with two different Parker Jotters. Jotter is a great EDC pen.


----------



## flatline

Monocrom said:


> Jotter is a great EDC pen.



Lots of people like them, but the tapering of the barrel makes them uncomfortable for me to write with since my grip keeps slipping towards the tip.

--flatline


----------



## Norm

I usually use what ever we've picked up at shows and exhibition, my wife literally has a couple of shoe boxes full of them she can't help herself 

Norm


----------



## Burgess

After reading this (and other) pen threads on CPF,
i bought the Pilot G-2 in 0.7 tip, blue ink.

It has instantly become my Favorite pen !


----------



## bnemmie

I use a Jotter in SS with a medium blue gel refill. I love the thing. Looks sharp and does nice smooth line. I live in a world of cheap, crappy government pens, so mine is a breath of fresh air lol


----------



## yosemite

I carry several pens most days and I change my pens nearly daily.
Today I carried a Noodler's Konrad in my pants pocket and an Esterbrook J and a Sheaffer Snorkel in my pack.


----------



## Malkinserf

OCD said:


> This is my EDC pen (and one of my lights). I'm not sure what brand it is as it is a promotional pen that my company has (it has our logo etched on the other side.) It has decent heft to it (I believe it is stainless) and takes Parker refills.
> 
> Every now and then I go back to one of my several Parker Jotters, but always end up coming back to this one. I guess I just really like how it matches my SST Maratac AAA!
> 
> I've been carrying this one for around 10 yrs now. I have 2 more new ones just like it in the event I loose this one. Except the twist mechanisms are very stiff on the new ones. I guess they will break in if and when I ever use them.


 I am looking for the stainless hexagonal pen with knurled ends on the google search for this blog/forum. If anybody has any Ideas where I can get this pen please contact me [email protected]. I lost mine and would love to replace it...


----------



## BR101

I use the UZI tactical pen. It writes well and can put a hurtin' on someone if need be.


----------



## DavidNL

Try this site:
http://www.tjskl.org.cn/products/he...cil_mt1156-mpz5370f34-z5095c4e/showimage.html


----------



## recycledelectrons

I only use pens for writing, not for self-defense.

My EDC pen is an Apollo Space Pen: http://www.cyberspacepens.com/pens/Fisher-Space-Pens/Gold-Apollo-Cap-O-Matic-Pens.html You have to order the color body you want, which comes with a black refill, then order the refill you want. This guy (CyberSpacePens) is also on eBay and sometimes has better deals there.

I have also tried Sharpie Pens. They work as well as space pens, plus they write on surfaces like CDs. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=sharpie+pen


----------



## gonefishing

I take notes every day for work and I have always liked the way fountain pens wrote, but didn't like the fact I had to take the cap off to write. Not fast enough for a quick note. Then I found the Pilot Vanishing point. Super cool clicky fountain pen. Carries tip up so no need to worry about ink bleeding on your shirt.


----------



## march.brown

stoli67 said:


> A few of my Pelikans for you



I like my Pelikans too ... I EDC my Blue striated set of four 400's ... Pen with OB nib , Pencil , Roller Ball and Ballpoint ... I also like my Toledo M700 , M450 and M650 both with Vermeil caps and OM nibs , K650 Vermeil Ballpoint ... Also got a couple of Cirago Blue P381's plus another that I can't remember the model number of ... Also got a couple of Pelikan Tri-pens

I used to collect Conway Stewarts but got rid of nearly 400 different models/colours ... I kept a Model 58 in Dartmoor , a Dandy in Azure and a Duro in Sepia Blue ... All these are modern and unused.

Got a Sheaffer Ballance 2 in Amber Glow with a stub nib ... Writes gorgeous ... Got the Ballpen to go with it too ... Also got my first good pen bought in 1957 ... Black Sheaffer Snorkel (restored a few years ago) plus the matching Ballpoint and Pencil.

There are a few others , but I just love my Pelikans best.

I have tried a few Mont Blancs , but just had to sell them in favour of the Pelikans ... Personal choice , I suppose.
.


----------



## ico

I always carry a Parker jotter. 

I was also always hearing about the pilot G2 so I went to a near bookstore and bought one. It really isn't smooth and would sometimes skip. Did I just get a dud or maybe just overhyped(no offense)?


----------



## sqchram

Pilot V Ball.


----------



## guardpost3

I really like the Pilot G2, I have a few I use in the office. I have been using the sharpie pens lately and I like those too, not great for writing tickets though, and I'd much rather a clicky. My only problem is that at work I carry my pens on my left sleeve, and the slots will not fit the thicker pens (G2).


----------



## ModernMan

Great thread. 
I've always used a Uni-Ball PowerTank Ballpoint. Someone loaned one of these to me on a geocaching/backpacking trip and it performed so well I've always had one since.
It writes on wet paper, upside-down, in below zero temps, and even in zero-gravity (I hope I need this someday - SpaceX here we come). It has a pressurized ink tank which makes it write easily in inconvenient conditions. I've signed moldy,wet,slimy logs with this without a hiccup. Anything to log a cache...


----------



## steveg270

I like nice pens and I have lost more then my share of them. The last one put me over the edge. I have thus decided "no more expensive pens for me" so now I use the Zebra F310. They cost about a buck apiece if purchased in a 10 pack. They are good to write with, have a nice grip and feel like a much more expensive pen. And when I loose them I don't care.


----------



## Gribouille

Hello,

Definitively the fisher pens specially these two models :

- AG7 - Original Astronaut Space Pen (because it is the original one who went into space)
and
- 400 - Chrome Bullet Space Pen (because it's beautiful)

Regards

Gribouille


----------



## smarkum

These are my three most used. 
There is a SS maxmadco pen - retractable pen - takes Parker refills
A black AL maxmadco pen - retractable pen - parker refills 
and a Ti Bolt which was a kickstarter pen - made by Brian Fellhoelter- will be available from Brian AFTER all of the Kickstarter orders are filled. I'm guessing a few months out yet. Very cool and fun pen!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

I've got this one: "There is a SS maxmadco pen - retractable pen - takes Parker refills".
I carry it daily.

Bill


----------



## RCM




----------



## flatline

RCM said:


>



So, uh, you like Uni-balls?

--flatline


----------



## RCM

Yep! There are some other brands in there as well....


----------



## Andy80F

To keep my handwriting fresh and legible I tend to vary the pens used however Cross and Lamy, both in ball and fountain pen formats, have been staples for some years but I have just got a pair of mint Parker 25 pens (1970's) again in ball and fountain pen formats. Gel pens are okay but do not last very long but to name a favourite writing implement then it would actually be a pencil, Steadler 780c which I'll use when I can. My UZI tactical is also a good pen and just a bit gadgety. 

Good thread.


----------



## flatline

RCM said:


> Yep! There are some other brands in there as well....



I use the Uni-ball micro in blue and red when marking up code since the colors stand out against the black print and the fine point let's me write between lines of code and remain legible (a failing of the Precise v5).

--flatline


----------



## Lips

*Yasutomo quad* made in Japan



*3 *ink colors Pens (Red, Blue Black) (or Highlighter or Stylus) and *automatic pencil* all in one barrel
Same Size as a regular pen
.05 pencil (wish it was .07)
Refills available in medium and fine point
Pencil and eraser refills available

Last one I got was $19.99 off ebay...


----------



## RCM

flatline said:


> I use the Uni-ball micro in blue and red when marking up code since the colors stand out against the black print and the fine point let's me write between lines of code and remain legible (a failing of the Precise v5).
> 
> --flatline


Mine are ultra micro 0.38 mm tip size I love using them at work! I can cram a whole lot on one order...hoping my coworkers can read it!  The precise v5 is the pen I used all through high school! The line seems to get wider as the ink runs low though


----------



## flatline

RCM said:


> Mine are ultra micro 0.38 mm tip size I love using them at work! I can cram a whole lot on one order...hoping my coworkers can read it!  The precise v5 is the pen I used all through high school! The line seems to get wider as the ink runs low though



I tried a pack of the ultra micro, but they weren't as plesant to write with as the micro. Too scratchy for my tastes.

--flatline


----------



## RCM

The feedback helps me keep my handwriting neat...there is such a thing as TOO smooth!


----------



## smarkum




----------



## thedoc007

The only pen I ever carry is the Fisher Bullet Space Pen, preferably the Titanium Nitride version but I have had several others. Polished chrome, brushed chrome, matte black. 

No clips for me, it has to stay in the pocket and one of the great features is that folded up, there are no edges to poke me. Also the smooth design means that it doesn't catch on my keys, which are carried in the same pocket. I have tried other pens briefly, but I usually end up launching them off somewhere when I grab my keys, and typically I lose it within 1-2 days. The short folded length is a plus as well, since I often carry packages and sometimes rest them on my leg while opening a door or whatever. Other pens actually tend to be painful to carry with this practice.

The ink cartridges last a very long time, and I have yet to have one fail early, even they I drop and abuse the pens constantly, what more can I ask for?

If you have a brand new TiNi pen for special occasions (I always have at least 4 bullet pens, 2 TiNi, 1 chrome, 1 matte) it can even hang with "fancy" or dress pens. With a new finish that thing is a beauty. Practically iridescent.


----------



## ksubenny

I've floated around but am currently going with Pilot G2 Ink pens with .038 ink, the .07 were always to big of a line for me. These ultra fine tips are available most places, don't smear nearly as bad and last longer since you're using less ink. Plus its easier to find out when i left one laying in someone else's office as I'm the only one I know using the Ultra fine tips so they stand out


----------



## ABTOMAT

I'm not really a pen guy but I had to buy an old Rotring 600 when I saw one a while back. The design reminds me of a Curta calculator. Very classic industrial looking, like an '80s Surefire flashlight or an old camera lens. Uses cheap Parker refills, too.


----------



## chiphead

stoli67 said:


> A few of my Pelikans for you


Beautiful.
Chiphead


----------



## Flying Turtle

I like the little Zebra "Tele-Scopic". Fits in any pocket, works every time, and is cheap.

Geoff


----------



## sidecross

thedoc007 said:


> The only pen I ever carry is the Fisher Bullet Space Pen, preferably the Titanium Nitride version but I have had several others. Polished chrome, brushed chrome, matte black.
> 
> No clips for me, it has to stay in the pocket and one of the great features is that folded up, there are no edges to poke me. Also the smooth design means that it doesn't catch on my keys, which are carried in the same pocket. I have tried other pens briefly, but I usually end up launching them off somewhere when I grab my keys, and typically I lose it within 1-2 days. The short folded length is a plus as well, since I often carry packages and sometimes rest them on my leg while opening a door or whatever. Other pens actually tend to be painful to carry with this practice.
> 
> The ink cartridges last a very long time, and I have yet to have one fail early, even they I drop and abuse the pens constantly, what more can I ask for?
> 
> If you have a brand new TiNi pen for special occasions (I always have at least 4 bullet pens, 2 TiNi, 1 chrome, 1 matte) it can even hang with "fancy" or dress pens. With a new finish that thing is a beauty. Practically iridescent.



I use the same Fisher Pens except for one flat black Fisher Military with clip and click. :thumbsup:


----------



## stoli67

chiphead said:


> Beautiful.
> Chiphead




Glad that you like them.... I should do a recent shot... I fear that my pens vastly outweigh my lights in terms of numbers!


----------



## MrSwede

flatline said:


> I purchased a maxmadco pen a couple of weeks ago, threw a blue finepoint space pen refill in it and am extremely happy with the result. It's not quite as comfortable for long periods of writing as the embassy pen is, but it's worth it to not have to keep up with the cap.
> 
> --flatline



I tried to get one Maxmadco, but I live in sweden and in this case it realy sucks, anyone here who can find a way to get one in sweden ? Thanks


----------



## MrSwede

flatline said:


> I purchased a maxmadco pen a couple of weeks ago, threw a blue finepoint space pen refill in it and am extremely happy with the result. It's not quite as comfortable for long periods of writing as the embassy pen is, but it's worth it to not have to keep up with the cap.
> 
> --flatline



I want a maxmadco pen to but I live in sweden and can't find a way to get one, any tip ? Thanks


----------



## flatline

MrSwede said:


> I want a maxmadco pen to but I live in sweden and can't find a way to get one, any tip ? Thanks



Is there some sort of regulation that prevents him from shipping to you? Or is it just that the dealer isn't interested in international shipping?

--flatline


----------



## mattp

He'll ship internationally, but it costs 25 bucks or so. I got one of the maxmadco pens recently and it is my new favourite, having usurped a brass Render K from daily duties.
I am eagerly awaiting the Prometheus pen though, I haven't written extensively with the Mont Blanc refills before so will be interested to see how they perform. 
Cheers, 
Matt

Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrSwede

flatline said:


> Is there some sort of regulation that prevents him from shipping to you? Or is it just that the dealer isn't interested in international shipping?
> 
> --flatline


 Here is the answer from him when I asked him. "Hello from San Francisco!
I am the maker of the pen and the sole source so no there is no retail anywhere.
Best,
Jim


----------



## flatline

What question was he responding to?

--flatline


----------



## MrSwede

flatline said:


> What question was he responding to?
> 
> --flatline


If I there is another way to get it for me who live in sweden and maybe it was a wrong question to get a good answer :-s


----------



## smarkum

A current favorite of mine . . . . 

A SS Maxmadco


----------



## mhpreston

Mont Blanc for me, I am afraid. And a pencil for the old days (tactical)


----------



## jamesmtl514

My EDC pen. Surefire EWP-01

I take out my Mont Blanc for special occasions.


----------



## mhpreston

> My EDC pen. Surefire EWP-01
> 
> I take out my Mont Blanc for special occasions.



It does look nice, I have to say! I'm only a noob here and already my wish list is about a yard long!


----------



## mhpreston

Visiting this forum is a risky business - now I have discovered tactical pens. What's your fave EDC and why?


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## mhpreston

As it happens, I have a Faber Castell pen/pencil set that is made out of wood. Lovely feel to them – I don’t take my MBs to work as I am worried about losing them in the daily rush. I am intrigued by the Uzi or Smith & Wesson tactical or defence pens. Any thoughts?


----------



## Monocrom

The first version of the Schrade pen is much better than the current one out now. Plus, unlike the Uzi pen and others like it, it's not a self-defense tool doing a rather **** poor job of pretending to be an ordinary pen. (Plus, that model Schrade actually performs well as a pen too.) 

But the single tactical pen that looks the least like one, is the Embassy pen from County Comm. If you can deal with the weight, the stainless steel version is best in terms of both heft and appearance. It easily flies under the radar since it lacks the aggressive gimmicks found on the Uzi pen and many similar such tactical pens. Only bad news is that County Comm customer service has fallen into the toilet since they lost their status as an AD for Marathon. Plus, County Comm refuses to ship outside the U.S.

Best bet would be to buy a pre-owned one from a private individual willing to ship it to you.


----------



## flatline

Monocrom said:


> The first version of the Schrade pen is much better than the current one out now. Plus, unlike the Uzi pen and others like it, it's not a self-defense tool doing a rather **** poor job of pretending to be an ordinary pen. (Plus, that model Schrade actually performs well as a pen too.)
> 
> But the single tactical pen that looks the least like one, is the Embassy pen from County Comm. If you can deal with the weight, the stainless steel version is best in terms of both heft and appearance. It easily flies under the radar since it lacks the aggressive gimmicks found on the Uzi pen and many similar such tactical pens. Only bad news is that County Comm customer service has fallen into the toilet since they lost their status as an AD for Marathon. Plus, County Comm refuses to ship outside the U.S.
> 
> Best bet would be to buy a pre-owned one from a private individual willing to ship it to you.



I've got the aluminum embassy pen. It is the most comfortable writing pen I've ever owned. Whenever I know I've got some serious writing to do, it's the pen I reach for.

I imagine that the heavier embassy pens are probably balanced the same, but I don't think I'd want a heavier one.

--flatline


----------



## persco

smarkum said:


> A current favorite of mine . . . .
> 
> A SS Maxmadco



+ 1! I've had the Maxmadco pen for two years and still love it. 

The only thing I like better are my new Nakaya fountain pens... Awesome to write with. But they'll break the bank. They're beautiful-looking and incredible to use, though. Almost as addictive as McGizmos!


----------



## JacobJones

Lately I've been using some disposable Mitsubishi uni-ball eye fine tip ballpoints, they glide across the paper very smoothly leaving very dark and regular lines, they work good for writing as well (usually draw with them). Fountain pens are no good for me, they usually dry up after a couple of uses. When I was in school a few years back I always used a chunky rubberised Parker ballpoint, all the skinny pens made my hand cramp up after a couple of lessons, probably more to do with the way I hold the pen than the pen itself (death grip close to the tip, same as most drawers).


----------



## mhpreston

[Q


persco said:


> The only thing I like better are my new Nakaya fountain pens



Wow - great shots of lovely pens! 14K nibs and beautiful lacquer. They look as good as my MBs. 

Monocrom - Thanks for the tips on the tacticals too. In some respects the S&W firestarter version is a good option, in terms of outdoor functionality. My wish list is getting silly now...


----------



## 1c3d0g

Parker Jotter.


----------



## franzdom




----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Does the spacesuit come off when you turn the pen upside-down?



obi


----------



## luxlunatic

Obijuan Kenobe said:


> Does the spacesuit come off when you turn the pen upside-down?
> 
> 
> 
> obi



Some say that is not a fire suit but the Stig's actual skin......


----------



## StarHalo

Gizmodo's What Is Your Favorite Pen open thread, with just under 800 comments; prepare to spend some time..


----------



## RBR

My latest, Faber Castell e-motion pure black #148690

http://www.faber-castell.de/~/media/Products/Product%20Repository/e-motion/24-24-05%20Ballpoint%20pen/148690%20Ballpoint%20pen%20e-motion%20pure%20black/Images/148690_1.ashx?bc=White&h=600&w=600

Cheers

RBR


----------



## LanthanumK

Cheap Zebra F-701 stainless steel pen (with plastic guts), can function "tactically" in a pinch. Not the most reliable, though; the 701 clicky fails rather easily. I replace mine with the clicky from the F-402 pen, which is all stainless steel and more durable. Ironically, the 402 is cheaper.


----------



## mcnair55

Latest edition to my collection is the Jaguar E Type 50t Anniversary roller ball in red.As an edc running a Parker Jotter again.


----------



## Monocrom

LanthanumK said:


> Cheap Zebra F-701 stainless steel pen (with plastic guts), can function "tactically" in a pinch. Not the most reliable, though; the 701 clicky fails rather easily. I replace mine with the clicky from the F-402 pen, which is all stainless steel and more durable. Ironically, the 402 is cheaper.



The F-701 looks tougher than it is. Try striking an attacker with it, that model has a tendency to snap off right where the checkered portion meets the smooth. Far from useful as a tactical pen.


----------



## dc38

Monocrom said:


> The F-701 looks tougher than it is. Try striking an attacker with it, that model has a tendency to snap off right where the checkered portion meets the smooth. Far from useful as a tactical pen.



"The discussion of Pens, Lights, or any other items being implemented in such a way that is not their primary function is not condoned here at CPF. Please conduct such conversation over at CPFUnderground...etc etc." :devil:

Anyways, pens with thin threads and thin walls are usually a bad choice as an improvised 'hammer'. Many pens (even stainless) have been known to...acquiesed to the weight of my rear end. Then I realized I should stop carrying them in my back pocket.

Forgot to mention...I enjoy my Namiki Prera for jotting quick notes. I find it comfortable even for extended writing assignments.


----------



## CommanderTony

Lips said:


> *Yasutomo quad* made in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> *3 *ink colors Pens (Red, Blue Black) (or Highlighter or Stylus) and *automatic pencil* all in one barrel
> Same Size as a regular pen
> .05 pencil (wish it was .07)
> Refills available in medium and fine point
> Pencil and eraser refills available
> 
> Last one I got was $19.99 off ebay...














CommanderT's Pen of Choice:


Aluminum case construction. Solid Holding. I have used it now for years.

LEDs at tip provide enough light for reading, make notes, even write a novel.

1 x AAA Lithium Battery

Push Button Switch LED [ON] / [OFF] Rotating cap retracts ink cartridge

[1] common AAA cell Over 20 hours of operation per battery. Dual LEDs rated at 100,000 lifetime hours.


Extras with aluminum pen:

One blue ink cartridge and one black ink cartridge.
Two [RED] + [GREEN] color lens to preserve night vision.


End of description.


It has served me well and continues to do so moving forward 2014.




CommanderTony


----------



## LanthanumK

Monocrom said:


> The F-701 looks tougher than it is. Try striking an attacker with it, that model has a tendency to snap off right where the checkered portion meets the smooth. Far from useful as a tactical pen.



Sorry, I actually meant the clicking apparatus, not the pen itself. The Zebra F series is somewhat modular, so you can put a 402 clicky on a 701 pen. the 402 clicky is all stainless, while the 701 clicky is mostly plastic. Swapping clickies is very common among the EDC community. Of course the 701 body is more durable.


----------



## Monocrom

After a bit of consideration, and a new job that should help to free up some funds for a bit of Mad Money spending, I've decided to get the original Fisher clicky Space Pen. (The only high-quality non-plastic pen that I'll be buying a 2nd time after losing the first one I had years ago.) Just an excellent, slim, EDC pen.


----------



## RetroTechie

Not into pens really, but happen to be in the market for (another) one that should last. Considering to get one of these, the Ti-Post RAW:

www.kickstarter.com/projects/klinkokids/ti-post-raw-pen-stylus by BigiDesign

Basically a 2nd iteration of a previous KS campaign for a Ti pen, and in a really beautiful finish. Too bad it's not out yet...


----------



## Monocrom

If you want a Ti pen, 4Sevens has a nice little one.


----------



## FrogmanM

Monocrom said:


> After a bit of consideration, and a new job that should help to free up some funds for a bit of Mad Money spending, I've decided to get the original Fisher clicky Space Pen. (The only high-quality non-plastic pen that I'll be buying a 2nd time after losing the first one I had years ago.) Just an excellent, slim, EDC pen.



I have always had an interest in the original Fisher clicky, but by the time I got bit by the pen bug, kickstarter had diverted my attention. I use a Render K (filled with a Pilot HI-TEC-C 0.4 black refill) at my desk, normally for balancing my checkbook. Lately I've been edcing Ian Schon's Pen project, filled with a blue Fish fine refill. In the mail is a Mover pen by Tactile Turn (hopefully I get to try it out this summer on vacation).

-Mayo


----------



## lefteye219

This was given to me by my GF So been carrying and using it. I will admit i am thoroughly impressed by this combo of Moleskine


----------



## BrightLignt

I like zebra pens. They are fairly priced, are well-made, and write well. My only complaint is the thin barrel.


----------



## OCD

I've recently gone to the dark side. I've always carried Parker Jotters (or pens that take the Parker-style refills). I did buy a Fisher Space Pen to try. Its the American flag clicky version. I'm not a big fan of it as it's too thin. I do like the refils, though.

Anyway...back to my original comment. I recently purchased a pair of Zebra F-402's in preparation of doing the F-701/402 clicky mod. I haven't found 701's anywhere locally yet (and I don't want to order them online cause the wife will know and give me grief about "another pen"!) I drilled the tip of the 402 to accept one of my Fisher refills and really like the combination. Decent heft, not to skinny or too fat...and a will write on almost anything.

Hopefully I can fine some 701's soon, but if not, I'm okay with carrying my 402/Fisher combo.


----------



## Monocrom

OCD said:


> I've recently gone to the dark side. I've always carried Parker Jotters (or pens that take the Parker-style refills). I did buy a Fisher Space Pen to try. Its the American flag clicky version. I'm not a big fan of it as it's too thin. I do like the refills, though.



Thanks for reminding me. I've got one of those in a storage box somewhere. Yeah, it is too thin.


----------

